
Ask HN: How can I overcome my frugality and understand consumption? - thrownthrow
I&#x27;m what would typically be called a tightwad. I&#x27;m an engineer who rarely ever has the need to pay for software.<p>The trouble is, when I build products, I&#x27;m unable to fathom why anyone would ever pay me for them rather than find some way, any way, to get by without them. Thanks.
======
dougireton
Perhaps a way forward is to talk with potential customers and find out how
your software solves problems for them and allows them to focus on their core
business.

For example, as a consulting company, we are happy to pay for Zoom and Slack
because they both provide value that helps us focus on our business.

